# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Busco productores de " Romero"

## PDAVILA

Un cordial saludo,
Estamos buscando productores de la planta : "Romero"  
Interesados por favor comunicarce a mi celular: 976666536
Pablo Dávila Acosta pdavila@bcfspices.comTemas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Busco proveedores de ajos "blanca"

----------

